# Crawl spaces



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone been in some comfy crawl spaces lately?? Haha post pics if you have some


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

My phone and crawl spaces don't get along very well, no pics here


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Me?? Crawl spaces? GTFOH.:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This was a particularly clean crawl.


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

Just ran all new DWV at church built back in the 1860's. 16" crawl at best. Luckily my crew is somewhat slim. We felt like Indiana Jones with all the cob webs.(no critters though) Pretty sure no one had been in there for 50 years or more. Thankfully only a kitchen sink and back to back powder rooms. Took 2 of us in the crawl and 1 outside tossing us pipe and fittings. No pics though, no flash on the camera phone.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I was under a large house recently that had about 40 inches from floor to bottom of floor. Concrete poured under the whole house, lights everywhere, and a kids wagon to use. you sit in the wagon on one foot and push with the other. That was a great crawl space. I prefer not to recall the nasty ones.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> This was a particularly clean crawl.


Isn't the tub double trapped?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like the apprentice wiped that drum trap.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Associated Plum said:


> Isn't the tub double trapped?


Straight from the waste/overflow into the trap and then to the side inlet of the santee. The long sweeping lead that is broken at the ground is from the kitchen sink.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

gitnerdun said:


> I was under a large house recently that had about 40 inches from floor to bottom of floor. Concrete poured under the whole house, lights everywhere, and a kids wagon to use. you sit in the wagon on one foot and push with the other. That was a great crawl space. I prefer not to recall the nasty ones.


I like "rover" he works good even on stones


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I like "rover" he works good even on stones


Nice. I'm gonna have to build one


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Not the worst but not the best either. At least it was dry.








Paul


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Doing a sewer separation 2 entrances to the crawl space 1 has a door and access's half the space. The other half has an 18"x18" square hole you have to drop into.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Not the worst but not the best either. At least it was dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm itching and scratching just looking at that.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

sikxsevn said:


> Nice. I'm gonna have to build one



Ditto.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Not the worst but not the best either. At least it was dry.
> 
> Paul


Ever try wearing tyvek suits, they do a good job on keeping insulation off your clothes and out of your skin.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> You really know how to make friends...


It's ok Plumberman, everyone has a right the speak there mind. If it makes them feel better that makes it all well. It is expected in a public forum.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Worst one I was in was where the 2x10 joists were only about 2" off the dirt. We had to cut a hole in the woman's kitchen to get to the sink. Back then I weighed in at 165 lbs and had been known to squeeze myself into a hole made by removing one cinder block from a foundation. Now thats 16" long x 8" tall or 128 square inch of space. Anyways the joists were 24" OC so I got on my knees and worked my legs behind me and layed down on my belly. My helper handed me the pex cutter, crimper and tee. I had them in my hands in front of me and proceeded to do a belly craw towards the sink. I reached the sink and made the connection then tried to wiggle back out. Damn if I did not get my shirt caught on a nail. It stopped me from being able to back up and now my flashlight started to go dead. I told my helper that if I could not get out he was going to have to cut the floor above me. I moved forward and backwards several more times and finally got out. 

I dont do that no more. Period.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Tyvek suits are easy to work in....Clothes are expensive nowadays, and I like to keep my van clean...I guess I'm a beauty Queen too...:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Tyvek suits are easy to work in....Clothes are expensive nowadays, and I like to keep my van clean...I guess I'm a beauty Queen too...:laughing:



The gloves will protect those painted finger nails from getting dirt under them, you sure don't need to go back to your office job with dirty nails now do you. :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Ron said:


> It's ok Plumberman, everyone has a right the speak there mind. If it makes them feel better that makes it all well. It is expected in a public forum.


Very true.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron said:


> The gloves will protect those painted finger nails from getting dirt under them :laughing:


I tried gloves. I hated them. Cant pick my nose with gloves on.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Ron said:


> The gloves will protect those painted finger nails from getting dirt under them, you sure don't need to go back to your office job with dirty nails now do you. :laughing:


well of course not...that would be so embarrassing...:whistling2:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Calm down. 

Play nice


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Keepitinthe70's said:


> Sure i bet it breathes great too on thoes hot summer days when your in there for hours. Ill go in crawls in shorts and t-shirts and thats another reason why the washing machine in my shop comes in handy. I dont understand you soft handed plumbers.


The heat in the tyvek doesn't bother me...I understand the heat bothers some people(girls, kids)...

I bet you hung the drapes and do the ironing in your shop too, before you go home....


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Airgap said:


> The heat in the tyvek doesn't bother me...I understand the heat bothers some people(girls, kids)...
> 
> I bet you hung the drapes and do the ironing in your shop too, before you go home....


OUCH:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Keepitinthe70's said:


> The shop is in the back yard I keep it clean and tidy in there. Its good the heat dosent bother you sweating keeps your body cool so you dont cook your self and die of heat stroke. Secret strong enough for a man but made for a woman, whats in your medicine cabinet?


:laughing::thumbsup: It's all good...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Airgap said:


> :laughing::thumbsup: It's all good...


You must have some good Sh*t in there. :laughing: Probably some stuff to take care of the muscle aches and pain after you get out of that crawl space.

I said crawl space to keep the topic on topic. :thumbsup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Just got in from a long day of shoveling. Time to pass on my banjo to someone who needs it more than I do if they're going to keep piling the shiot that high...

Any thread or pic or post is subject to scrutiny on this forum, by any registered member who has proven him or herself in his or her discipline.

But we still try to keep everything amicable and civil...

There's no reason for animosity amongst our brothers and sisters who may perform the same operations, but differently.

I'm trying my best Bill, to be civil.

PM, sorry I was late! The dynamic duo shall now reign supreme!!!!!!!!

:laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I member this one time i crawled under a mobile home, way out in the country. While i was driving to the h.o. house i saw a bunch of wild animals. As i got there they said i have a leak under the houseSo i put on my suit to crawl in the mud, i get in about ten feet i feel something bite on me. Ooooh shiot. My first reaction is crawl to the out side as i am crawling top speed to the exit, something else bites my leg. Not to pain full but man you can feel it so i finally get out and i still feel what ever it is clamped on me. So about to minutes chasing thin air a figure out its a couple of the black mouse traps the ones with teeth. H.o. forgot to tell me he through a bunches of them out there when he first moved in. Thats the first time i was pissed scared laughing all at the same time


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> Just got in from a long day of shoveling. Time to pass on my banjo to someone who needs it more than I do if they're going to keep piling the shiot that high...
> 
> Any thread or pic or post is subject to scrutiny on this forum, by any registered member who has proven him or herself in his or her discipline.
> 
> ...


It was just a bad hair day in the 70's. It happens


----------



## Keepitinthe70's (Aug 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> It was just a bad hair day in the 70's. It happens


 
Every day is a good day burin.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

(shrugs)


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

O.K. guys let's all pretend we like eachother.  










Here's my leg covered in a sissy pair of coveralls so I don't get my fancy skirt all dirty and stuff. This is an old picture and I've since learned that I have no business wearing such cumbersome clothing. Now I just strip down to a jock strap and I wear another jock strap on my head that I've installed a flashlight on. Depending on the crawl space I can install the cup in one or neither. I'm much more nimble and hey, we're supposed to be dirty right?









Paul


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my phone...hope this works ( is it the mobile app that resizes the pix ?)

this crawl was easier than most
that 2" ABS line is supposed to run downhill to the right

yes those are empty johnnycat bags


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Ron said:


> Ever try wearing tyvek suits, they do a good job on keeping insulation off your clothes and out of your skin.


Only problem with tyvek is that it only stops particles and thin fibered insulation. 

If you are working in insulation that has think bristly fibers they will poke right through the tyvek suits. Also, If you are dealing with sewer water or pathogen tainted mud, the tainted water will seep through the tyvek suit.For those situations I use tychem suits. They are liquid proof and will not allow stiff fibered insulation to penetrate the suit. You can crawl through sewage and mud and come out bone dry and smelling like roses so long as you don't puncture the suit. 

Well......you don't come out completely dry. The tychem suits don't allow any vapors to pass though at all. So your own sweat and body moisture condenses inside the suit if you are in it for long periods. The other down side is the tychem suits are twice the price and you get twice as hot in them. It's worth it to avoid infections though.

I stock both tyvek and tychem suits on the trucks so that I have the right suite for the job.

For dryish dirt and soft insulation I just use the tyvek. For the really nasty stuff I bust out the tychem suits though.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> Only problem with tyvek is that it only stops particles and thin fibered insulation.
> 
> If you are working in insulation that has think bristly fibers they will poke right through the tyvek suits. Also, If you are dealing with sewer water or pathogen tainted mud, the tainted water will seep through the tyvek suit.For those situations I use tychem suits. They are liquid proof and will not allow stiff fibered insulation to penetrate the suit. You can crawl through sewage and mud and come out bone dry and smelling like roses so long as you don't puncture the suit.
> 
> ...


Have not run into the bristly fibers insulation here yet, have not tried the other type tychem suit, is the tychem suits yellow in color, if so, I have seen those, but yea it don't take long for water to seep though the tyvek.

Should not have said come out smelling like roses, Keepitinthe70's got this thing about plumbers wanting to stay clean and dry. :laughing:


----------



## Keepitinthe70's (Aug 5, 2011)

Ron said:


> Have not run into the bristly fibers insulation here yet, have not tried the other type tychem suit, is the tychem suits yellow in color, if so, I have seen those, but yea it don't take long for water to seep though the tyvek.
> 
> Should not have said come out smelling like roses, Keepitinthe70's got this thing about plumbers wanting to stay clean and dry. :laughing:


 
All I know is that i dont come back to my shop cleaner than i left. :whistling2:

Apperance dosent bother me I work thats what i do.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

How are those tyvek suits for working around nails and such? Only time I have gotten to try them was for capping and removing fixtures during asbestos removals wearing a full face respirator, I was always tearing holes in them.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I ain't afraid of dirt, but I certainly don't choose to wallow in filth if I don't have to. I certainly am not going to force an employee to either. 

I stock the highest quality safety equipment on my trucks. Thickster gloves, respirators, ear plugs, dust masks, suits, safety glasses, drop clothes, polyethylene sheets, shop vacs, sump pumps, air movers, attic cooling systems, first aid kits. Good plumbers are a plumbing companies greatest asset. Only a fool would gamble with their greatest asset. Being the best and having the best is what separates me from the bottom feeders.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Protech said:


> I ain't afraid of dirt, but I certainly don't choose to wallow in filth if I don't have to. I certainly am not going to force an employee to either.
> 
> I stock the highest quality safety equipment on my trucks. Thickster gloves, respirators, ear plugs, dust masks, suits, safety glasses, drop clothes, polyethylene sheets, shop vacs, sump pumps, air movers, attic cooling systems, first aid kits. Good plumbers are a plumbing companies greatest asset. Only a fool would gamble with their greatest asset. Being the best and having the best is what separates me from the bottom feeders.


Very nice to see there are a few companies out there that still do it right.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyone else been stuck in a crawlspace? I have been - twice. Long time ago.

First one I was in a hideous tight crawl under a renovation. Got snagged between the rocky floor and the joists in a tight spot and couldn't go forward or back. Couldn't move my arms from in front of me either. I yelled as loud as I could, but with all the construction noise upstairs nobody heard me. Then they all went home (it was Friday night). Crap!  I knew if I didn't get out of there I was going to be there till Monday probably, so I fought and fought for an hour or two till I managed to wiggle my tape out of my pocket. Guess that's what had snagged. That got me moving a little. Another fifteen minutes and I was free.

Second one was a frozen pipe under a super old shack. The crawl entrance was tiny and I had to enter head down and sort of slide into the spider hole and then worm my way to the burst pipe in a sort of ditch dug under the house. I pushed all the necessary tools ahead of me and fixed the pipe in one trip. Then I started trying to wiggle my way back out and found out that with all my winter gear on I couldn't go backward, let alone up the hill at the entry. Had to scream for help for a while till the customers got the idea and came out to pull me out by the boots. :laughing: What fun!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> I ain't afraid of dirt, but I certainly don't choose to wallow in filth if I don't have to. I certainly am not going to force an employee to either.
> 
> I stock the highest quality safety equipment on my trucks. Thickster gloves, respirators, ear plugs, dust masks, suits, safety glasses, drop clothes, polyethylene sheets, shop vacs, sump pumps, air movers, attic cooling systems, first aid kits. Good plumbers are a plumbing companies greatest asset. Only a fool would gamble with their greatest asset. Being the best and having the best is what separates me from the bottom feeders.


Yea I don't mind getting dirty myself, if the crawl space has good room and no insulation with good visqueen down I won't worry about suiting up. 



Greenguy said:


> How are those tyvek suits for working around nails and such? Only time I have gotten to try them was for capping and removing fixtures during asbestos removals wearing a full face respirator, I was always tearing holes in them.


They don't, I try to watch what I'm getting into.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Ron said:


> if the crawl space has good room and no insulation with good visqueen down I won't worry about suiting up.


Where is this magical fairy tail crawl space you speak of?







Paul


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Where is this magical fairy tail crawl space you speak of?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Far, few and in between. When I would pull up to a job knowing I needed to crawl it, I would always tell myself, this is it, please let this be one of them.:laughing: 1 in 100 will be that fairy tail crawl space.

You have to have a lot of places in CA that has homes with no insulation under them don't you?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

futz said:


> Anyone else been stuck in a crawlspace? I have been - twice. Long time ago.


I can say I came close once, copper line pin hole leak under KS floor, crawl space in closet inside house, nice house, no problem dropping into the space, made my way to area, heating duct right in my path, only way around it was between the post and foundation wall, tight, I had to squeeze though the spot, could get my arms through 1st, then had to use feet to help the rest of the way.

Got through fixed it, sweet, now if I can just get back out, it seemed tougher heading back out, but got out, went to make up the bill, came in the house, then I'm like what the hell, where are my glasses,  there in the space, I was thinking I'm not going in after them, but they were prescription glasses, I was not happy going back down there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Keepitinthe70's said:


> So not wearing thoes fancy suits and other associated stuff makes people bottom feeders?
> 
> That must make every plumber I know a bottom feeder except ben franklin.


No, not making the safety equipment available to employees to try and save money makes them bottom feeders.

Not wearing a suit and then tromping through the house getting filth all over the place makes them bottom feeders.

You know, just generally cutting as many corners as they can to get that rock bottom price.

It's just indicative of the mindset. If you aren't willing to spend 5-10 bucks on a suit and gloves to keep sh!t off yourself and your customers stuff, what corners WON'T you cut?!?!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

futz said:


> Anyone else been stuck in a crawlspace? I have been - twice. Long time ago.


I wasn't stuck in the sense that I couldn't move -- I was stuck because the access door in the floor of the closet clicked shut and locked behind me.

This was before cell phones, so I had to wait it out until the HO got home from work -- About 5 or 6 hours.

Since I had nothing to do after making my repair, I spent the rest of my time reassembling and re-hanging his heating ducts, putting his insulation back up and dragging all of the accumulated garbage to the access door.

That crawlspace was clean as a whistle by the time I got out of there.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm really to old for this crap.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I wasn't stuck in the sense that I couldn't move -- I was stuck because the access door in the floor of the closet clicked shut and locked behind me.
> 
> This was before cell phones, so I had to wait it out until the HO got home from work -- About 5 or 6 hours.
> 
> ...


30 more minutes and I would have started raking out a Zen Garden.:laughing:


----------



## Keepitinthe70's (Aug 5, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Your math seems to be a bit fuzzy.
> 
> 20 years ago would have landed you well past the 70's.


 
Seeing as you belive your smart you have mis interpeted the meaning of my user name.

And I said well over 20 years.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

70's Do you use a chain in the kitchen as a selling tool....

Widders, Fuzzy Math is never a problem when you have them strapped down for waterboarding....:whistling2:

Whatever you say they agree....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Your math seems to be a bit fuzzy.
> 
> 20 years ago would have landed you well past the 70's.


Widders his intro says in the trade since 79 not in biz.....



Keepitinthe70's said:


> I am a heating and plumbing contractor have been in the trades since 79. As you can tell by the name gotta keep it in the 70's for optimal comfort.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I can appreciate being a cu*& for the sake of being a cu*& -- I walk that line every night.
> 
> Still, you're not really helping your cause by fuquing up the math.
> 
> Most of us actually know how to add and subtract.


You watch that "c word" there Wid... I know a guy who knows a guy who received a temp hammering for just such...

:whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Widders his intro says in the trade since 79 not in biz.....


 Just jealous that some wet behind the ears idjit came in and stole my bit.

I'm going to have to find a new bit or move on.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Keepitinthe70's said:


> Seeing as you belive your smart you have mis interpeted the meaning of my user name.


 What's to "mis interpeted'?

Speaking about "smart" -- At least I can spell.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> You watch that "c word" there Wid... I know a guy who knows a guy who received a temp hammering for just such...
> 
> :whistling2:


 It pains me to say so, but you deserved that 'Time Out', Dark Prince.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> What's to "mis interpeted'?
> 
> Speaking about "smart" -- At least I can spell.


I *belive* you are right Widders....:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I think some how you are under the impression I called you a bottom feeder........that is not the case.

You seem a bit defensive.........



Keepitinthe70's said:


> Ok what ever you say guy, I dont take any of thoes steps and ive been in business for over 20 years and all my work is referal I must be a huge bottom feeder. I over price my jobs and still get them and I tell the home owners to protect there floors them selfs I rarely lose a job. I do have a couple of drop cloths


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Dont tell me we have to use punktuation now'


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Protech said:


> I think some how you are under the impression I called you a bottom feeder........that is not the case.
> 
> You seem a bit defensive.........


 And a bit absent.

He signed out about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

He had to go wash his clothes.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Dont tell me we have to use punktuation now'


 Only if you're going to correct somebody else.

Sky's pretty much the limit if you aren't doing that.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Ron that avitar is really creppy. :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Ron said:


> He had to go wash his cloths.


 I suspect he's brushing out his Tyvek suit and hanging it 'oh so carefully' in the closet.

Those things cost money.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I suspect he's brushing out his Tyvek suit and hanging it 'oh so carefully' in the closet.
> 
> Those things cost money.


Before you correct my spelling I already did. :laughing: You just had to quote me before I fixed it. :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Pro press!!!!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

You guys need to learn to relax, quit letting keyboard cowboys get under your skin. We all do things differently, I dont wear suits under houses, I pump out any water and lay down plastic. Your chances of getting a disease are the same for crawling through poo as splashing the contents of a p trap in your face. It's Friday relax :drink:.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

(scratches head)

New guys always bring flavor to posts. 


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> (scratches head)
> 
> New guys always bring flavor to posts. 


Yea... Lets Check The Flavor.... :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I showed you a reasonable facsimile of my soft under belly and you still chose to evacuate your bowels all over us.
> 
> It's on.
> 
> Good luck with that.


I saw that coming after his first post...

Should be an entertaining night.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> I saw that coming after his first post...
> 
> Should be an entertaining night.


 Not tonight -- I got Peeps coming over for dinner tonight.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You guy's play nice. It's too hot for drama.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> You guy's play nice. It's too hot for drama.


Don't cool it too much this is funny reading material while sitting in traffic.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Greenguy said:


> Don't cool it too much this is funny reading material while sitting in traffic.


Lol, he definitely keeps it rolling...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is getting interesting...


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

As our friend from the 70's gets outa the crawl space...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Raw Dog Plumbing!


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Tyvek suits are easy to work in....Clothes are expensive nowadays, and I like to keep my van clean...I guess I'm a beauty Queen too...:laughing:


The actual Tyvek suits are great! You can slither in and around stuff like nobodies business but I can't seem to find them anymore. Nowadays all that seems to be available are the real cheap crap that rip as you're putting them on. I don't think a beauty queen would be caught dead in one and an actual plumber probably *would* be caught dead in one.

No replacing the good ol' overalls. Nothing like emerging from a dank opening all covered in feces and cobwebs with spiders hanging from your hat to tell the Missus, "I found your problem and fixed it. That'll be fifty thousand dollars." :laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

... and on the note that this thread was left on before I found Ag's response amusing...

Aw, c'mon guys. Really?
It's like kindergarten in here with all the posturing and "I'm dirtier than you" and "You're a beauty queen". 
Remember, being a highly paid sh*t disturber doesn't give you the right to be a sh*t disturber amongst sh*t disturbers.


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

I hate to lighten the mood but I was crawling out from under an apartment the other day and a little kid with his mom saw me. He said "Look mom there is a homeless guy living under our house" :no: Pride took a little bit of a blow. Had to remind myself I how honorable my profession is!


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

KratzerPlumbing said:


> I hate to lighten the mood but I was crawling out from under an apartment the other day and a little kid with his mom saw me. He said "Look mom there is a homeless guy living under our house" :no: Pride took a little bit of a blow. Had to remind myself I how honorable my profession is!


A little off topic but why stop now!

I was at working at a new build the other day, the homeowner and her little kids showed up. She tells her kids,"thats the plumber"

The kid looks at me and says, "Oh, like Mario and Luigi!"

I'm like, Yeah just like that!:laughing:


----------



## jailbird5000 (Aug 20, 2011)

Bout ready to go into a tight one right now


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

jailbird5000 said:


> Bout ready to go into a tight one right now


That's a little personal and your way off topic.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> That's a little personal and your way off topic.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

This thread just went into the gutter!

Or, maybe it did a while ago but it is definitely there now!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Performing some miracles might move you up on the list....:laughing:


 He's been here 5 or 6 days and irritated nearly everyone he's come into contact with and hasn't been banned -- Sounds like a miracle to me.:yes:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> He's been here 5 or 6 days and irritated nearly everyone he's come into contact with and hasn't been banned -- Sounds like a miracle to me.:yes:


Some people just have that "gift"...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We don't ban on irritation factor alone, hell, half of you would be gone.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Gotta love a nasty crawlspace!!

Kitchen sink & washing machine were piped straight to the crawlspace.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Ron said:


> Lets see here Mr 70's. You have 18 post on here, of those 18 post, 15 are on this one thread. Those other 3 post you made, well, nothing really worth the read.
> 
> I hope you can find something else to talk about.


 He'll eventually find his niche and settle in.


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> Gotta love a nasty crawlspace!!
> 
> Kitchen sink & washing machine were piped straight to the crawlspace.


That is a jacked up crawl. Look really wet. The only benefit to a wet crawl is the lack of dust you inhale


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

Another great read on the zone.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

A washer drain tie In I found in a crawl.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

When I used to work on the cape as an apprentice my boss would always send me in the tight crawls. The worst I can remember I needed one of those little army shovels to tunnel my way around connecting heat loops. Rats, rat poop, rat poison, insulation, and some big ass spiders also made it interesting.

Im glad almost every house around here has a basement.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Best thing about crawl spaces it's a great place to take a nap mid day, got your coveralls on maybe a respirator to keep the bugs out and a soft patch of dirt. Set an alarm and snooze away, come out feeling better then you did when you went in.


----------

